# So, this happened



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay, congrats!!

--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

congrats! That flash cracked me up. lol


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, wow, WOW!! Congrats!!! He looks so nice and tidy! 

Tell me the story again of how you came to get Cairo?

Again, you must be SO proud! CONGRATS!!!

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll PM you when I get off work, it's quite an interesting story! A bit sad though.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats kat and i'm lol at the flash location.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Although he's neutered now, UCH Segolily's Red Sands of Cairo still looks pretty decent shaved down! Here's a picture reference for those conformation junkies. I wish his dock was longer!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! He looks GREAT!!! 

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love a nice looking shaved down poodle! He looks great.


----------

